
Show HN: SMALL COS. – Companies with less than 50 people that are hiring now - patrikward
http://smallcos.com
======
patrikward
Hey everybody,

This is my first time posting on HN, a little nervous but excited to be here!

I started Small Cos. because I was looking for a job at a small company and
thought it was harder to find them than it should be.

Working at a company of 5 is totally different from working at a company of
500. This is a place where people who love that environment can find small
companies doing cool things and learn about the challenges that they're
facing.

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!

